# The Creepy Letter...



## toenuki (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey... uh... I just decided to make a thread with the theory of the "Mystery Senders Note" that you get on your 2nd day of majoring your town!

I have thought, and maybe considered it being Isabel! I mean, she would love to be mayor, right?

So, who do you think is responsible for that "Creepy Note" in mail?​


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 7, 2015)

I might be the only one to think of this, but I'm thinking its the villager from New Leaf/Mario Kart 8. He must of took the wrong train to where his destination was supposed to be.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I might be the only one to think of this, but I'm thinking its the villager from New Leaf/Mario Kart 8. He must of took the wrong train to where his destination was supposed to be.



dang that's deep, my theory was Rover but there's really no evidence to support this.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 7, 2015)

At first, it varied between the villagers in MY town, until I saw Smash Bros Villager's Punch-Out!! blurb, implying he had received a fair amount of competition with a certain yellow-clad angel...


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 7, 2015)

Tortimer.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 7, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Tortimer.


FYI. He retired to an island he calls, Tortimer Island.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 7, 2015)

uhh i forgot what it said in the mail, someone refresh my mind >.<


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 7, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> uhh i forgot what it said in the mail, someone refresh my mind >.<



To *insert mayor's name here*,
Congrats on your newfound mayorhood! To be honest, I was supposed to become the mayor, but one thing led to another,... And now it's all up to you! I'm rooting for you!
-Keep it a secret!


----------



## NightDelight (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe it was Isabelle's brother, Digby?? 

Or Tom Nook trying to rule the world like always


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 7, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> To *insert mayor's name here*,
> Congrats on your newfound mayorhood! To be honest, I was supposed to become the mayor, but one thing led to another,... And now it's all up to you! I'm rooting for you!
> -Keep it a secret!


rEALLY??? i don't recall this????

probably cuz i've had my game for so long haha. but uhh it's probs isabelle. or digby since they're siblings.
maybe tom nook? he's running a shop that could clearly be run by lyle alone. 
tortimer says he's retired but who knows lol.
uhh.... wht if it was Kapp'n, like the mayor status was passed down to him idk.
i ran out of theories but as you can see my theories are suckish.


----------



## MissyChai (Mar 7, 2015)

I wrote an entire story about that: About my accidental mayorship.


----------



## Nimega (Mar 7, 2015)

I've always thought it was a letter from some other playable character who missed the town's station. Yeah, that's weird since YOU are supposed to be the first playable character in your game but... OK just let me daydream! Haha!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 7, 2015)

I've always assumed it was Tortimer, but I've also toyed with idea of being from the players' parents or perhaps some God-like figure sort of like The Watcher in The Sims franchise. I also like the idea of the letter being from Isabelle or Blathers because those two would be the most well qualified to be mayor, imo, were it not for the player.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Mar 7, 2015)

Tortimer?  I always suspected that he was going to be Mayor but when our Mayors came instead, he decided to retire to the Island.

All of these theories are worth thinking about, though...


----------



## toenuki (Mar 7, 2015)

I think it's Isabel BECAUSE. ..

She is obsessed with work and so she wanted to be mayor.
But the Mario Kart 8 thing could be true...

- - - Post Merge - - -

WAS IT YOOOOUUUU?!


----------



## meenz (Mar 7, 2015)

I honestly feel like it may have been tortimer (mainly because he was previously the mayor)


----------



## toenuki (Mar 7, 2015)

WAS IT YOOOOUUUU?!?!





- - - Post Merge - - -

WAS IT YOOOOUUUU?!?!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 7, 2015)

MayorAri said:


> WAS IT YOOOOUUUU?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The link doesn't work my friend.


----------



## Quill (Mar 7, 2015)

I've always entertained the idea that the "supposed to be" mayor comes back once you've reached a certain point in the game. Not just caught filled the museum/paid off your house type stuff, but catalogued EVERY item possible, caught everything 99,999,999 times, some other ridiculous accomplishment point and we just don't know because no one has reached it yet.


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm 99.5% sure that it was Isabelle.  That's why when your Mayor kept saying that she was mistaken, she kept laughing it off and telling them how funny they were. What a cutie.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 7, 2015)

kitandquill said:


> I've always entertained the idea that the "supposed to be" mayor comes back once you've reached a certain point in the game. Not just caught filled the museum/paid off your house type stuff, but catalogued EVERY item possible, caught everything 99,999,999 times, some other ridiculous accomplishment point and we just don't know because no one has reached it yet.








...

In all seriousness, even if you DID have a cheat for all this and manipulated the bug/fish/benthic animal caught count to just one short of a hundred million, the "would've been" mayor never shows up.


----------



## saehanfox (Mar 7, 2015)

The letter implies it was from the previous mayor who in past games which was Tortimer. Nothing creepy about it. I've gotten creepier letters from smug villagers.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't get how most people are saying its Tortimer. Because if you get to meet Tortimer for the first time in New Leaf and don't talk to him the next day, Isabelle will tell you that their *former* mayor is waiting to speak to you about the island.

So its obviously not Tortimer.


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 7, 2015)

NightDelight said:


> Maybe it was Isabelle's brother, Digby??
> 
> Or Tom Nook trying to rule the world like always



This made me laugh. Tom Nook is for SURE a megalomaniac.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 7, 2015)

Isabelle. I think it is. It's only convincing because she doesn't believe you.

But what gets me is when you pick a certain sentence like "Am I in the right town?" She starts panicking and sweating and stuff.

Maybe it was her. She is forgetful and stuff and is quite ahead of things.


----------



## eraev (Mar 8, 2015)

I just immediately assumed Tortimer. But maybe that doesn't make sense since he's retired.


----------



## elle7 (Mar 8, 2015)

It's obviously not Tortimer, seeing as it says that they were supposed to _become_ mayor, as in they were supposed to be Tortimer's replacement.


----------



## MagicalFishy (Mar 8, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Tortimer.



Yeah, why wouldn't be Tortimer... It seems so obvious.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 8, 2015)

you have to think though, Isabelle and your villagers all knew what train at what time the new mayor would be coming in on... so digby, tom nook, Tortimer, anyone of these people who currently have established businesses and services couldn't be it. To have duped the five villagers and staged a scene like that? highly unlikely in such a small town.... it had to be someone none of them had seen, someone they never reference, someone who was on the train with you at the same time, which could only mean Rover!

I mean he has more insight into sarcasm, wit, and cunning than anyone else and is most believable at pulling a stunt like this. Maybe he was struggling with some mental issues since he can't remember what map to use or what time it is, and was too nervous to remember the time and day, so he decides not to face the task himself, so when he found an equally witty or nice enough person heading to the same exact place as him... he decided to let you take the fall now instead and totally play it off, especially when he notices the people outside as they pull into the station. 

This person also needed to know where to send the letter so quickly the next day too. The best logical answer is Rover... besides it just being some other unintroduced character whatsoever, but wheres the fun in that?


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 8, 2015)

well, Rover's name in Japanese is みしらぬネコ (Mishiranu Neko) which means Unknown Cat 

It's possible it could be him.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes. Good good good theory.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 8, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> you have to think though, Isabelle and your villagers all knew what train at what time the new mayor would be coming in on... so digby, tom nook, Tortimer, anyone of these people who currently have established businesses and services couldn't be it. To have duped the five villagers and staged a scene like that? highly unlikely in such a small town.... it had to be someone none of them had seen, someone they never reference, someone who was on the train with you at the same time, which could only mean Rover!
> 
> I mean he has more insight into sarcasm, wit, and cunning than anyone else and is most believable at pulling a stunt like this. Maybe he was struggling with some mental issues since he can't remember what map to use or what time it is, and was too nervous to remember the time and day, so he decides not to face the task himself, so when he found an equally witty or nice enough person heading to the same exact place as him... he decided to let you take the fall now instead and totally play it off, especially when he notices the people outside as they pull into the station.
> 
> This person also needed to know where to send the letter so quickly the next day too. The best logical answer is Rover... besides it just being some other unintroduced character whatsoever, but wheres the fun in that?


You cracked the code! But we really don't know until Nintendo announces it. (Which will probably never happen)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 8, 2015)

You know, I have to say, Smash Bros Villager has been recreated on New Leaf multiple times now.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 8, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> You know, I have to say, Smash Bros Villager has been recreated on New Leaf multiple times now.


What do you mean?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 8, 2015)

His Punch-Out!! blurb is "Mayor of Smashville". Pit happens to be the mayor of "S-Ville", or Smashville.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 8, 2015)

I think Toadsworthy  has a point there.

It does only make sense.

I recall (while redoing many times to get a non ugly town.) That when I picked a certain character he said he may move to the town, then fibbed and said he was only joking. Hes on to something ( I wonder if he did it to Katie  maybe their related! )
AND Isabelle knew all too well. AND they were just WAITING for this to happen.  And it's all too convincing that in EVERY acnl, rover pops up once to talk about your town, and POOF! Is gone forever. Toad pretty much nailed it I guess.

Pretty good.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 8, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> His Punch-Out!! blurb is "Mayor of Smashville". Pit happens to be the mayor of "S-Ville", or Smashville.


Oh ok.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 8, 2015)

View attachment 86255




Oh, you only knew this would happen, DIDN'T YOU!?!?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 8, 2015)

MayorAri said:


> View attachment 86255
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY! This attachment is invalid!!


----------



## Alvi (Mar 8, 2015)

I read that it could be the villager or MK8 or SBB. I think so, it was the MK8's villager. Imagine a movie of these mystery chase xD


----------



## toenuki (Mar 8, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> HEY! This attachment is invalid!!



Not for me.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 8, 2015)

Alvi said:


> I read that it could be the villager or MK8 or SBB. I think so, it was the MK8's villager. Imagine a movie of these mystery chase xD


Well then, glad i'm not the only one. Where did you read it at exactly?


----------



## toenuki (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow. I should be made a poll!

We have like... 3 different preferences!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 8, 2015)

MayorAri said:


> Wow. I should be made a poll!
> 
> We have like... 3 different preferences!


I'll be darned if Tortimer gets the most votes because that'll be ridiculous.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 8, 2015)

I know right?

It's clear he's gone.


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

I was wondering the same ...i think maybe it is isabell


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 8, 2015)

Alvi said:


> I read that it could be the villager or MK8 or SBB. I think so, it was the MK8's villager. Imagine a movie of these mystery chase xD



SSB4 villager in the introduction video got a letter inviting him... no sense he would take a mayorship position after that?!? and he had a home in a village so I don't think he would be moving ya know? I don't know about the MK8 dude and whats his deal though

- - - Post Merge - - -

but wait in the MK8 new leaf pack you get Villager AND Isabelle? hear me out here... but you would think that the two would HAVE to know each other in this process? and she clearly doesn't know the mayor that DIDNT come on the train, she knows you, the mayor that did! so I think its meant to be your mayor since Isabelle came too... showing all the free time you have in your town to go kart racing in your free time... because if your are playing Mario Kart, you aren't checking up on your town... so he can be there racing


----------



## toenuki (Mar 8, 2015)

I like where it's going


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 8, 2015)

I just feel like it has to be Rover because who else knew that our character was moving to -insert town name- besides him and our mothers? And I guess dad too but who cares about a guy who can't be bothered to write more than once a year? :'c


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Mar 8, 2015)

I always thought it was Tortimer, and Tortimer only.  Like, he was supposed to be mayor, and then the villagers "heard" of someone new coming, and were all like, "That kid can be mayor!", and to cover up his original intentions to Isabelle, Tortimer just told her he was retiring.  Then he sent the letter to the mayor with the "Keep it a secret!" kinda thing.

I never considered it being Isabelle or Rover though, wow ; o ;  Those are some nice theories <:


----------



## toenuki (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, that is a good theory because his picture is still up and all but he is old and is in no shape to be mayor again.

That's it: POLL TIME!!


----------



## Royce (Mar 9, 2015)

The son of tortimer? Dun dun duuuuun~~~


----------



## toenuki (Mar 9, 2015)

That's funny lol!


FYI: I NOW HAVE A POLL ON FOR THIS! VISIT IN THE FORUM!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 10, 2015)

MadisonCrossing said:


> I always thought it was Tortimer, and Tortimer only.  Like, he was supposed to be mayor, and then the villagers "heard" of someone new coming, and were all like, "That kid can be mayor!", and to cover up his original intentions to Isabelle, Tortimer just told her he was retiring.  Then he sent the letter to the mayor with the "Keep it a secret!" kinda thing.
> 
> I never considered it being Isabelle or Rover though, wow ; o ;  Those are some nice theories <:



that sounds quite unceremonious.... and for a town that plans out every holiday, even an arrival, and tree planting ceremony, they wouldn't just say hey, this kid can be mayor. Tortimer retired due to old age and they wouldn't just give the now open position to anyone, they had high respect for Tortimer and its shown in some conversations and by his picture still in town hall. They had someone picked out, yet still never got a picture of this person or their name and yet still hired them to be the mayor. Who could be so charming and likable, and yet clever enough to get hired without divulging any information about themselves? Well who could be so charming as to find out so much information about you without you even thinking to find out as much information as them? Rover... I think its getting more and more clear here that Rover is a shady fellow, capable of manipulating those around him

and isabelle was already the past secretary of the town hall, theres no way that whole train station greeting would've happened if she was supposed to be the new mayor


----------

